# HO layout design help



## Timo1094 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm designing a layout(4'x8') and I'm stuck for the moment...I saw how expensive a double crossover switch is and I can't afford one so I need something that can take it's place? any ideas?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Given that you have a parallel section of track between the inner and outer loops on the bottom of your layout, I think you can "split" the double crossover, and accomplish the same end result with four regular switches: two right hand, and two left hand:










Or, if space is tight, put one pair on the bottom of the layout, and the other pair on the top of the layout.

I haven't priced switches to know if 4 "regular" are cheaper than 1 double crossover ... ???

TJ


----------



## Timo1094 (Aug 16, 2011)

I tried that but couldn't get the switches to line up correctly. 

The price for one manual switch is about $12. A double crossover is about $85. But I have plenty of switches already that my uncle gave me a while ago.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I was going to suggest the same thing that TJ said. That certainly seems like a good option! 

Chad


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just did that same thing with my layout and I got the switches to line up correctly after putting a short piece between the two switches. A 1" stright piece should work just right and give you 2 " between centerlines. I put one crossover in the front and the other in back of the layout.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

According to my trusty Atlas track planner [ATLAS book #11, page44] with tracks 2" on center a #4 or #6 *turnout* not snap switch  works without any additional track spacers.

A double crossover on 3" centers requires a 2.5" track spacer and a 25 degree crossing using #4 turnouts. Using #6 turnouts requires a 19 degree crossing and 2" inch track spacers.


----------



## Timo1094 (Aug 16, 2011)

I got That to work now, just added a 1" piece of track between the two #6 switches. But now I have another problem, I noticed my design is too small for some of the cars I have(which is most).


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Timo...instead of having a 4 X 8, maybe you could make a 6 X 8.  You could make a 2-foot wide bench going around in a rectangle that measures 6' X 8'. It would allow a 2' X 4' area to stand in the middle that you would have to "duck under" to get to. One of the reasons I like this idea is that it allows for a big radius at each end. You can also reach anything on the layout easily. Most guys do not like a "duck under," but it really is no big deal if the layout is 4 feet or more off the ground.

I also feel that this type of configuration allows a little more flexibility with yards and sidings. I wish you the best of luck.

Chad


----------



## Timo1094 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I was thinking of just extending one side out a few feet so that I can build a yard on it. I'll post a picture when i make the design


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I ran into a similar problem. Dont worry if the track planning software does not line it all up right, you can fudge a little in real life... it is just something the computer does not understand. Here is what I did 



















Those were on a 4x8 layout and I had to put some space between them for the turnout that the crossover needed. Here is the one I built just like was drawn above.










This one is made with #6 switches and the ones on the 4x8 were made with #4 switches.

Hope this helps you

Massey


----------



## Timo1094 (Aug 16, 2011)

I see your using that foam roadbed, is it any good? I saw that it's cheaper than cork.


----------



## Timo1094 (Aug 16, 2011)

Made a new design...tell me what you think...


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Timo...I like that design a lot! There is nothing wrong with it, and seems like it would be fun to operate, with a lot of possibilities!

Chad


----------



## Timo1094 (Aug 16, 2011)

I really like the design myself and If I get my parents to sign off on it I can probably start building it when I get the money.


----------

